# Smokey Mountain Sunrise



## JasonF (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been in need of some inspiration as of late and yall have done a great job providing it to me with all the great pictures in the "Best Of 2011" thread.

I can't seem to find the time to get out and shoot so I re-worked a shot from my trip to GSMNP last spring.  Some of yall have already seen this one elsewhere but I wasn't happy with the first version so here is another take on it. 

I took this shot about 45 min before sunrise as I was on my way to the Townsend area of the park.  My only wish was that there were more clouds in the sky but I tried to make the best of what I had.
In post I boosted the colors in the sky a bit to reflect what I saw and finished it off with a pano crop. 
Edited on my laptop so I hope it presents well.

Jason


----------



## DvilleDawn (Dec 12, 2011)

Very Pretty! Makes me wish I was sitting there watching this sunrise! Well Done!


----------



## cornpile (Dec 13, 2011)

Great workup,Jason


----------



## Topwater (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful Shot


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Dec 13, 2011)

i wish i could do that with a camera.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful rework Jason!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautifuly, simply beautiful!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 13, 2011)

I think I gotta agree with Rip's assessment.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 13, 2011)

Presents well for sure. Excellent work my friend!


----------



## carver (Dec 13, 2011)

Fine shot Jason,hope you were able to spend some time at your cabin also.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 13, 2011)

Well done ! love the colors !


----------



## quinn (Dec 13, 2011)

if that one can't inspire ya i don't know what can!great shot jason.


----------



## leo (Dec 14, 2011)

Presents just fine Jason, beautiful presentation


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 14, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Dec 15, 2011)

I love the silhouette of the trees!!  This is a really calming capture.  Love it!!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 15, 2011)

I love it. Great shot.


----------

